

Standing or Sitting while you read this, hopefully the former - i2i
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/288333.php 

======
i2i
I posted this link and I have been studying this subject for the past decade.
I transitioned to a standing work environment six years ago an never looked
back. The biggest misconception is that you need to be fit to stand all day,
and that is simply not true, it is simply a matter of knowing how to
transition. If anyone is interested in the plan I used, let me know! I am also
curious as to how many followers have successfully transitioned to full work
days standing.

